# Oakville BA midnight madness silence auction



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks like they're now trying to get rid of their display reef tank contents this way. Mar 24, 7-10pm. I think i'm gonna go and write down $20 and then wish for the best 

Just wanna check who's planning to go? 

LOL!


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Are they auctioning off the big tanks? I was there last week end and they were selling the shark tank for 100 G's and each one of the tanks in the entrance for 15 g's each. Pity they are all to tall for my ceilings... 

Lee


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

Went by the store today nobody could give me a solid answer to what they'd be auctioning tomorrow...some say individual corals some say the tank...guess have to go there and see.

they've already got a table set up for the pen and paper tho


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

I might pop by to see what's going on if hubbys doesn't have to go back to work after dinner.


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

Just came back from BA Oakville what an  AWESOME  trip. It was super fun seeing all you folks out there and fighting over that $1000 minimum bid Duncan coral. Yes they are auctioning off individual corals...

Still laughing my head off 

Thank goodness I live only 10 min away so the trip wasn't totally wasted. Picked up a free 10gal tank + HOB using their Toronto Sun coupon from last week, surprised they still got a lot of those around.


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

I know!! I'm still laughing too. The only decent priced one was the starting bid 30 dollar torch!!

but seriously, everything else was crazy amount.. I didn't know if I should laugh or cry!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I am a moron (I admit it).....for driving down. Those Duncans were similar in quality and size as other LFS were selling for between $40 and $60. Seriously...plate coral for $150 minimum reserve?


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

I like the fact that if you win you are called (and it closes at 11... ) and then You have to pay and pick up tonight by midnight! Like wth!


----------



## endlessblue (Oct 21, 2011)

$1000 Duncan wow


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

endlessblue said:


> $1000 Duncan wow


For that price it should be the size of my dining room table. Yikes.

I just wonder if someone ended up buying it


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow, how many heads????? I'll sell it to anyone for only $50 per head!
LOL, in my dreams!


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

This is why i can wait untill all BA store go under... Its not about the hobby with them.



Be a smart reefer, Buy from your PROPER reef shops and local fraggers.

SCREW BIG AL


----------

